# Videos on boots cut in half to see how their made



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

This guy seems to know boot construction, and does a bunch of videos cutting boots in half and seeing how their constructed. Stumbled on it by accident this morning. Some of you guys have worn a few of these boots i'm sure. Anyway, i thought it was pretty cool. Boots are important, seeing their dissection I thought oddly fascinating.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Haven't watched these yet, but their next on my list:










This one might sting, i've worn these for a few years and have them resoled a few times.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You need to watch this one:






-DallanC


----------

